# Mixed Poodle & Maltese - Free Lima (maybe ohio?)



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

He is still available, but they only want phone calls

http://lima-findlay.kijiji.com/dogs-puppie...ese/?ad=2052316


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Here's the info. 
Details 
Address: Mandlin Drive, Lima, OH 45805 (map) 
Date Posted: 02/26/10 
Posted by: Tinazpups, registered user, active since 02/2010 
Age: Young 
Gender: Male 
Offered by: Owner
Description 
Playful, Loves Kids, Reason for letting him go - Moved to where he's not allowed. Had Rabbies shot



Read more: http://lima-findlay.kijiji.com/dogs-puppie...6#ixzz0gnV5j7Bu

I'll check it out tomorrow,it's after 10 pm right now.
I googled the name and found this .I don't know if she's a broker or what...

Ckc Registered Pomeranian Pup in Lima, Ohio Lima, Ohio. Ad 1053425 placed 2 months ago by tinazpups (member since Oct 2, 2009). CKC Registered Pomeranian Pup - 1 Females (White) ...
www.hoobly.com/0/0/1053425.html


----------

